# [ODMP] United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol, U.S. Government ~ March 14, 20



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

A Senior Patrol Agent with the United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol was killed in the line of duty on March 14, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18233*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Senior Patrol Agent Nicholas Greenig 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 14, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 14, 2006
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Agent Greenig was killed in a vehicle accident in on the Tohono O'odham Reservation in Pima County, Arizona, when the department vehicle he was riding in struck a cow. He and his partner were working a plainclothes detail when the accident occurred at approximately 8:00 pm. His partner sustained minor injuries in the accident.

Agent Greenig had served with the Border Patrol for 4 years and was assigned to the Tucson Sector.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol
Office of Public Affairs
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 927-1780

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

